# General > Motoring >  cyclists are indestructible

## jockyplunck

summer has come and the cyclists are out enforce. i have noticed that a lot of these people have a complete disregard for their own  safety and the highway code alike. they seem to think it is ok to go along the the road riding three or four abreast oblivious to cars being behind them. they ignore traffic lights and just go straight through even though they are red. they stop at junctions look at cars coming towards them and pull out regardless. these are all responsible adults supposedly so they must be indestructible.

----------


## mi16

riding two abreast can be a useful tool to prevent cars from overtaking at unsafe points, cars will tend to try and slip past a single cyclist where there is not adequate space to do so, however you should also be mindful of other road users.

As quoted and illustrated in the highway code:
give motorcyclists, cyclists and horse riders at least as much room as you would when overtaking a car




The amount of abuse I have had from the motorist for adopting a road position similar to the above is unreal, it seems that most motorists would like to see cyclists either:
A. off the road
B. cycling on the verge of the road

Very few pass cyclist with the space illustrated above, many are so close you could adjust their radio station.

As for the red light running etc this is unacceptable and should be reported to the police.

----------


## gaza

Some cyclists are very rude and have terrible hand jesters.

----------


## tonkatojo

There needs to be a total rethink of the rules and regulations regarding cyclists and enforced properly, none of this rubbish we endure at present.

----------


## gaza

A cycling test, road worthy test, reg plate and insurance.

----------


## sids

> riding two abreast can be a useful tool to prevent cars from overtaking at unsafe points.


Except it doesn't really prevent anything. Just means you'll see overtaking that is even more unsafe.

----------


## mi16

> A cycling test, road worthy test, reg plate and insurance.


What sort of roadworthy test would you suggest for a bicycle?
Do you seriously think that the government should be developing a DVLA type registration and liscencing system for bicycles and cyclists?
Have you considered the cost to the nation with no means to collect anything from it.
Do you reckon the police force have the resources to enforce this idiotic system?
Whats next, reg plates on bairns prams and buggies, skateboards, scooters, horses hips?
Re the insurance thing, most home insurance policies cover the occupants for third party cover away from the home and if you are not covered via a policy in any way then that does not make you exempt from paying for third party damages, it just means you have to stump up out of your own pocket.

----------


## mi16

> Except it doesn't really prevent anything. Just means you'll see overtaking that is even more unsafe.


Except it does, the cyclist is out wide at pinch points or blind bends which prevents the motorist squeezing past then moves back left when it is safe to pass.
A perfectly normal and encouraged cycling manouvre.

----------


## mi16

totally agree, strict liability.




> There needs to be a total rethink of the rules and regulations regarding cyclists and enforced properly, none of this rubbish we endure at present.

----------


## sids

> Except it does, the cyclist is out wide at pinch points or blind bends which prevents the motorist squeezing past then moves back left when it is safe to pass.
> A perfectly normal and encouraged cycling manouvre.


Suicide is painless, so they say.

----------


## mi16

> Suicide is painless, so they say.



And why would it be suicide?
Surely death by dangerous driving would be the correct term.

----------


## Chefdave42

Ummm try living in groats with cyclists. They think they own groats and motor vehicles are not allowed to drive in groats. Very very naive thinking. Buses farmers motorhomes and ferry traffic use these roads along with n500 drivers a receipe for an accident waiting to happen.

----------


## sids

> Surely death by dangerous driving would be the correct term.


Doesn't mean much when the prosecution witnesses are dead.

----------


## tonkatojo

> And why would it be suicide?
> Surely death by dangerous driving would be the correct term.


I would have thought, Surely death by dangerous riding would be likely the more correct term.

----------


## mi16

> I would have thought, Surely death by dangerous riding would be likely the more correct term.


Only if the victim was on horseback

----------


## mi16

> Doesn't mean much when the prosecution witnesses are dead.


This of course is true but just because a clash between a vulnerable road user and a motorist will result in serious injury of the vulnerable user it does not mean that the vulnerable user should stay off the road.
with that logic we would only see artic lorries on the road and pedestrian crossings banned

----------


## sids

> This of course is true but just because a clash between a vulnerable road user and a motorist will result in serious injury of the vulnerable user it does not mean that the vulnerable user should stay off the road.


I hope that any injured "vulnerable" uses his convalescence to think about how they might avoid further accidents.

I actually do think the dead'uns should stay off the road.

----------


## tonkatojo

> Only if the victim was on horseback


Tell me how would you "ride" your bike ?, surely not on horseback, I was under the impression this was about cyclists "riding" their bikes.

----------


## mi16

I cycle my bike

----------


## mi16

> I hope that any injured "vulnerable" uses his convalescence to think about how they might avoid further accidents.
> 
> I actually do think the dead'uns should stay off the road.


I guess they could attempt to educate the motorist regarding the importance and consequence of adhering to or non adherence of the Highway Code, or they could spend it in discussion with his/hers legal team about taking litigation against the motorist.
the dead ones could haunt their killers in prison where that have been separated from their loved ones because of their impatience and agression towards more vulerable road users.

----------


## Max

Are cyclists not allowed in passing places?   :Wink:

----------


## mi16

Unfortunately many of the le joggers will not be familiar with single track road and passing place etiquette

----------


## tonkatojo

> Unfortunately many of the le joggers will not be familiar with single track road and passing place etiquette


Aye experienced many of those clowns on bikes earphones plugged in lycra types, oblivious to what is happening behind them on single track roads bang in the middle and sauntering past the passing places either to deaf with the earphones or just plain ignorant not a care in the world and stuff all behind them, no registration plates nowt to report to the police, isn't it just grand being a cyclist.

----------


## gaza

As I said earlier,
They should sit a CBT test, have there vehicle periodically examined, and some form of registration identification. Also if they have any sense they should get some form of legal cover to fight there corner.

----------


## mi16

> As I said earlier,
> They should sit a CBT test, have there vehicle periodically examined, and some form of registration identification. Also if they have any sense they should get some form of legal cover to fight there corner.


what sort of registration identification do you suggest?
what would be checked in this periodical examination?
how does a person learn how to ride a bike properly if they are not allowed on the road without first passing a test?

----------


## mi16

> Aye experienced many of those clowns on bikes earphones plugged in lycra types, oblivious to what is happening behind them on single track roads bang in the middle and sauntering past the passing places either to deaf with the earphones or just plain ignorant not a care in the world and stuff all behind them, no registration plates nowt to report to the police, isn't it just grand being a cyclist.


I have followed many a car past multiple passing places also with them having no intention of pulling in (including the police)
dont get the Lycra comments, if you are out on an extended trip on your bicycle then the correct clothing is essential to wick the sweat away from the body and to provide padding to the undercarriage. After all you wouldn't go out for a run or play football in jeans and brogues would you?

----------


## gaza

> what sort of registration identification do you suggest?
> what would be checked in this periodical examination?
> how does a person learn how to ride a bike properly if they are not allowed on the road without first passing a test?


The same way as getting and staying on the road on a moped/motorbike.

----------


## mi16

So no bikes until 16 years old, most moped users will already be familiar with the concept of balance Due to being cyclists as kids, new cyclists will not have that luxury
how many bikes do you reckon are in circulation already that would need to be circled up and registered, the DVLA are already seriously understaffed, how will they be able to cope with looking after millions of bicycles also?
how will this be paid for?

----------


## sids

> As I said earlier,
> They should sit a CBT test, have there vehicle periodically examined, and some form of registration identification. Also if they have any sense they should get some form of legal cover to fight there corner.


How would those things stop them doing whatever bad things we're talking about (I've forgotten what they are)?

----------


## mi16

> How would those things stop them doing whatever bad things we're talking about (I've forgotten what they are)?


Then you would presumably have a number plate of some sort that you could use to report the cyclist.
of course the cyclist will then say they had lent their bike to someone else and the whole thing falls over

----------


## sids

> Then you would presumably have a number plate of some sort that you could use to report the cyclist.


You mean you'd tell on them?

We don't like sneaks in this school!

----------


## mi16

> You mean you'd tell on them?
> 
> We don't like sneaks in this school!



Thats where it gets clever, you use the name of your arch enemy

----------


## mi16

http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...s-30092016.htm

some grade A ignorance on display here

----------


## Alrock

> http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...s-30092016.htm
> 
> some grade A ignorance on display here


Shouldn't be racing on public roads anyway, they are not a race track.

----------


## mi16

> Shouldn't be racing on public roads anyway, they are not a race track.


Its perfectly above board and legal Alrock

----------


## Alrock

> Its perfectly above board and legal Alrock



Just because it is legal, doesn't make it right.

----------


## mi16

In this case, it does

----------


## gaza

Is it legal !
I've only seen cycle races on TV, and they close the roads for them.
Have I missed somthing ?

----------


## mi16

> Is it legal !
> I've only seen cycle races on TV, and they close the roads for them.
> Have I missed somthing ?


Yes you have

----------


## gaza

> Yes you have


Oo, it's like that, is it

----------


## mi16

> Oo, it's like that, is it



I am not sure what you mean, you asked a question and I answered it.
You are missing something with regards to bicycle racing on public roads and the legalities thereof.

----------


## gaza

> I am not sure what you mean, you asked a question and I answered it.
> You are missing something with regards to bicycle racing on public roads and the legalities thereof.


.
If it's legal then it's down right dangerous and irresponsible !
Surely they close the road ? Eh

----------


## mi16

> .
> If it's legal then it's down right dangerous and irresponsible !
> Surely they close the road ? Eh


why would taking part in a legal activity mean it's dangerous and irresponsible?
I would have no issue with the road being closed for such events however it is a bit of an overkill, if the rules and regulations are followed then there is no reason to close roads for a low level cycle event.

----------


## gaza

> why would taking part in a legal activity mean it's dangerous and irresponsible?
> I would have no issue with the road being closed for such events however it is a bit of an overkill, if the rules and regulations are followed then there is no reason to close roads for a low level cycle event.


Sorry I thought we were talking about a race ! (Several competitors at a start line and the first past the finish post wins ?)

----------


## mi16

Nope that would not be permitted on the road
the racing Allowed is time trial events

----------


## gaza

> Nope that would not be permitted on the road
> the racing Allowed is time trial events


Aww, well that's ok, carry on, but take care.

----------

